# Exchange Server 2010 -501 error. Cannot read log file header.



## TombstoneJudge (Feb 13, 2015)

My SBS 2011 unable to mount the Exchange server 2010 due the power outage. I put the database into the dirty shutdown state and tried to run a eseutil /mh, eseutil /r. It gave me the following error: 501 (JET_errLogFileCorrupt). Cannot read log file header. Is my transaction log got corruption?


----------

